# consent to relocate letter



## CyprusDream2014 (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anyone know the procedure for consent letters for your child from the father who will not be relocating with you? Thanks


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

CyprusDream2014 said:


> Does anyone know the procedure for consent letters for your child from the father who will not be relocating with you? Thanks


https://www.gov.uk/permission-take-child-abroad


----------

